# The United States of Shame



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm from the land of the tindominium!

http://pleated-jeans.com/2011/01/24/the-un...of-shame-chart/


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 3, 2011)

how does one quantify the "ugliest residents" (North Dakota). And is "nerdiest state" really a bad thing?

&lt;-- roadwreck must be from North Dakota


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay, rah, Cancer Deaths!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2011)

"Worst Drivers"

I think this one is dead on.

My plus wife comes from the capital of Beastiality, woo hoo!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Since I'm in the same state as Capt, it's the home of the most mobile homes!! You could have fooled me...


----------



## humner (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't see how Ohio beats out Indiana for Nerdiest. Ohio only has one gaming convention that yields 14,000 nerds, while Indiana has GenCon the largest with 30,000 in 2010. Georgia even has 35,000 people come to its DragonCon in 2010. No, Ohio is not the nerdiest.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

I live right on the border of Robbery and Binge Drinking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2011)

humner said:


> I can't see how Ohio beats out Indiana for Nerdiest. Ohio only has one gaming convention that yields 14,000 nerds, while Indiana has GenCon the largest with 30,000 in 2010. Georgia even has 35,000 people come to its DragonCon in 2010. No, Ohio is not the nerdiest.


Methinks he doth protest too much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2011)

He does seem to know an awful lot about these things, doesn't he.

Maybe he can post a pic of himself dressed up like a Klingon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Woo hoo! I am from the state that fullfills half of the hookers and blow combination!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone else find it ironic that the state home to the Mormon church and the university that just kicked a star player off their basketball team for having sex has the highest rate of paid pron subscriptions? On top of that, who the heck pays for pron???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2011)

Sadly, when I was in college, that would be the last reason I'd be kicked off a team.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Sadly, when I was in college, that would be the last reason I'd be kicked off a team.


You mean you weren't bangin' all the hot chicks like the rest of us engineers?  :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 3, 2011)

Smokes!!!! Corruption and Identity Theft.


----------



## humner (Mar 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> He does seem to know an awful lot about these things, doesn't he.
> Maybe he can post a pic of himself dressed up like a Klingon.


Nah, never get dressed up for those things, but I am a card carrying member of RPGA.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that the state home to the Mormon church and the university that just kicked a star player off their basketball team for having sex has the highest rate of paid pron subscriptions? On top of that, who the heck pays for pron???


That makes sense. They are the only suckers dumb enough to actually PAY for internet porn.


----------



## frazil (Mar 3, 2011)

Infertility State. It says, "infertility claim based on lowest birth rate of any state". So because people are having less babies, that means more infertility? I'm not sure that's true.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 3, 2011)

High School Graduation Rate. Lame. Probably the only time I've been jealous of Wisconsin. Then again, La Crosse ranked as one of my "favorite cities to visit" when I was a traveling Applications Engineer...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

^At least they didn't jump to the conclusion that they :bananadoggywow: the least!


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 3, 2011)

Lowest Teacher salaries....and I actually have some friends that are teachers, and they seem to have it made!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 3, 2011)

Heart Attack state eh......

whatever.

:wv: didn't even get Meth producing capitol? somethings wrong.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tornadoes??

How can you be bad at that??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> :wv: didn't even get Meth producing capitol? somethings wrong.


I was suprised SC didn't get that. Meth labs blow up every other day in the hinterlands of Lexington County. Maybe the rest of the state couldn't hold up to our lead.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2011)

frazil said:


> Infertility State. It says, "infertility claim based on lowest birth rate of any state". So because people are having less babies, that means more infertility? I'm not sure that's true.


I know where you live. I always thought it was because they were gettin' jiggy with the cows and goats.



Capt Worley PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > :wv: didn't even get Meth producing capitol? somethings wrong.
> ...


Every time I've visited my in-laws, there's a newspaper or TV story about a meth ring being busted in the area. My favorite was when the cops realized a series of thefts from a local auto dealership was due to people stealing them to use as meth taxis.

Steal it, drive it somewhere, someone else picks it up and keeps driving it, etc. Great way to expand your market coverage I guess.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


This is appropriate since I'm in the mobile home state, but meth heads, again in Lexington County, are stealing aluminum siding off old trailers and selling it to scarp metal dealers.

SC, the crazy uncle of states.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 3, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > :wv: didn't even get Meth producing capitol? somethings wrong.
> ...


I haven't looked at the list (blocked at work), but I would guess TN has that distinction.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 3, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


TN =&gt; Corruption


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 3, 2011)

I can see that. My local county government made the New York Times a couple of years back, thanks in part to a county commissioner that went by the name "Lumpy".

linky

:true:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> I live right on the border of Robbery and Binge Drinking.



which one is IL? I can't see the webpage at work.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I live right on the border of Robbery and Binge Drinking.
> ...


Robbery.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 3, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Woo hoo! I am from the state that fullfills half of the hookers and blow combination!


I'm ok with this...


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 3, 2011)

I like Mississippi's contribution. Apparently they are the fattest, poorest, and horniest (highest teen pregnancy and STD).


----------



## Dean Wormer (Mar 3, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I like Mississippi's contribution. Apparently they are the fattest, poorest, and horniest (highest teen pregnancy and STD).


Fat, poor, and horny is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Dean Wormer said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I like Mississippi's contribution. Apparently they are the fattest, poorest, and horniest (highest teen pregnancy and STD).
> ...


Tell that to Mississippi.

Im busy with flbuff working through this bag of blow.


----------



## Otter (Mar 3, 2011)

Dean Wormer said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I like Mississippi's contribution. Apparently they are the fattest, poorest, and horniest (highest teen pregnancy and STD).
> ...


Looks like l missed something


----------



## Flounder (Mar 3, 2011)

Dean Wormer said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I like Mississippi's contribution. Apparently they are the fattest, poorest, and horniest (highest teen pregnancy and STD).
> ...


Heeeellllllloooooo!!


----------



## Boon (Mar 3, 2011)

When I graduate, I'm gonna do blow every night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


not surprising


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Mar 3, 2011)

I suggest you start drinking...heavily.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 3, 2011)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I suggest you start drinking...heavily.


Wisconsin's your spot then, apparently.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 4, 2011)

I declare a further misinterpretation of results:

"Georgia: most sickly, based on highest rate of influenza"

The correct interpretation of data should have been "Biggest Sneezers/Worst Handwashers".


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wolverine said:


> I declare a further misinterpretation of results:
> "Georgia: most sickly, based on highest rate of influenza"
> 
> The correct interpretation of data should have been "Biggest Sneezers/Worst Handwashers".



We stopped at a restaurant near the Georgia / Florida border and I hit the men’s room. The back of the door had the usual “Employees Must Wash Hands” sign. But somebody had added, “and Georgia Residents Should Wash Their Feet.”


----------



## MGX (Mar 4, 2011)

I must admit that having the highest percentage of women in jail and prison certainly improves your odds of getting a date if you hang out in front of the discharge office long enough.

On a side note an engineering office I used to work at was down the street from a minimum security womens jail and at lunch the inmates would play basketball and some of them were lookers. :eyebrows:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm old fashioned. I like my women without a rap sheet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 4, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm old fashioned. I like my women without a rap sheet.


I like my women unwrapped.


----------

